# I'm trying to help a friend come up with a diet



## Guest (Sep 2, 2001)

Hello, I'm trying to help a 50 year old friend of mine create a list of foods she can eat. She has high chloestrol and after trying to eat foods to lower that (or at least not raise it) she developed IBS. What sort of foods can she eat? I haven't found any sites that list common triggers. I am totally lost. If you could give me any ideas to help my friend I would be very grateful to you.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi I'm from the UK & recently visited a nutritionist. It only costed me ï¿½18.00 for over an hours consultation (had to fill out a huge questionnaire beforehand). I got a cheaper rate as I'm registered at the surgery she works from (it's ï¿½30 for non patients). This was a really good thing to do as regards diet & she gave me loads of advice.Could your friend consider seeing someone like this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2001)

Try http://www.eatwithoutfear.com/ In the text there is a link "relieve their symptoms NOW" that goes over some of the common triggers.Good luckray


----------

